# Artists Wanted.



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*Heresy Online is looking for talented Artists to help with a currently secret project.*

Although we mainly require in colour art, black and white artwork is also of interest.

Anybody interested in helping with the project should post some of their Artwork in this thread. A member of the Staff Team will then contact you if your work is the kind we are looking for.


What can we offer in return to those that meet the criteria apart from our undying gratitude?

*A nice shiny Award is guaranteed to anyone working in to the project team.*

*Fulgrim's Favour*
Award given for excellence in art.










_Bringing visual pleasure through artistic endeavour will gain the Favour of Fulgrim._

A large chunk of Reppage is also my personal reward for those that become Artwork Contributors. ( Currently 38 Rep points). _*-Viscount Vash*_

--------------------------

Hello my fellow artisans of Heresy-Online! Commissar Ploss here!

We're really hoping to get some great stuff from you all on this project. This is your chance to really showcase your best talents and get the exposure that you've been craving. 

I'll outline a few FAQ's here for you all:

1. What am I looking for?

I'm looking for art, plain and simple. Specifically *Warhammer Fantasy, and 40k based art*. The final version of which will need to be in digital format at some point in time, for ultimate inclusion in our upcoming feature.

2. What kind of feature CP?

Well, as it stands right now, without giving too much away, this will be a monthly periodical coming to Heresy-Online for our communities enjoyment. 

3. When is it coming out?

Hopefully by the beginning of 2011, if all goes to plan. 

4. What is is going to be called?

for right now, it's a secret, although all will be revealed shortly. hehehehe

5. How can i contact you if i have questions?

Shoot me a PM with your questions, and i'll be sure to answer them as promptly as possible.

cheers!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

If I ever do art; It's usually charcoal - But I have a B grade GCSE in art; So let me know what you want, and I can certainly have a go - I like to think I'm generally quite adaptable! :biggrin:


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm interested, but it would depend heavily on the time frame involved in the project.

References/things I've done before:
http://tetani.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Quick 20minute drawing here: to give you an idea of my style - Obviously the more time spent on it, the better it'll be - don't think this is the best of my ability. :laugh:










(You can't basically ignore the mouth downwards, That's just some lines to show shape - no work done on it. :wink


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

What we are after will be WHFB or 40K based mainly.

Its a good start ROT, show us your top notch stuff.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's a start, Havn't got time to finish it at the moment; I'll update this post accordingly.










If you can't work it out; It's a *Hive Guard*.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i posted an addition to the first post. please read. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

How do you post images from your computer without using the attachment thing? I can`t seem to make it work...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> How do you post images from your computer without using the attachment thing? I can`t seem to make it work...


you can upload it to an external site like photobucket.com (that's what i use) or you can just send me some stuff to my email, and i can look at it that way. 

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmm... Interesting... Most interesting... Only drawn Clone troopers and Darth Vaders thus far, but an Astarte would be something I could try... I will try to come up with something...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Pulled that one of in a hour or so... Found out that my camera ain`t home at the moment, so I was forced to use my phone camera to take the picture, and I could not get the whole paper into the picture, so only a part of the Ultramarine and his banner is visible...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Pulled that one of in a hour or so... Found out that my camera ain`t home at the moment, so I was forced to use my phone camera to take the picture, and I could not get the whole paper into the picture, so only a part of the Ultramarine and his banner is visible...


i'll use that picture.  what do you want to call it?

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i'll use that picture.  what do you want to call it?
> 
> CP


:shok: Jesus... 

After the battle, or something... You must be really (really damn) desperate for pics if you want that one... I could take a better picture tomorrow, I guess, or try to have some more light and re-take one?

Edit: Will have to wait until tomorrow and borrow someone camera if I want to take a better pic...  To dark to do anything at the moment...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Doelago said:


> :shok: Jesus...
> 
> After the battle, or something... You must be really (really damn) desperate for pics if you want that one... I could take a better picture tomorrow, I guess, or try to have some more light and re-take one?
> 
> Edit: Will have to wait until tomorrow and borrow someone camera if I want to take a better pic...  To dark to do anything at the moment...


sure, feel free to take a better picture. I'm sparse when it comes to 40k art, so i'm taking what i can get. I'd like to include all levels of skill, i'm not necessarily looking for the "best" or whatever. 

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_"Standard Bearer"_

I guess I will have to borrow a camera for better pictures...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Never mind, I figured it out, thanks for the help! :victory: 

Here he is, my half an hour sketch, _Lord Misery._

I traced it in pen `cos the pencil was too faint. In future, I`ll use darker pencils to finish and probably add shading. May even invest in photoshop to fancy them up a bit.

That`s right, my talent is limitless. I can write _and_ draw!  

Sort of...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I like that Necron Lord. Those eyes look menacing...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I like that Necron Lord. Those eyes look menacing...


Danke Mein Herr. 

I bought Photoshop and DrawPlus today, so if I can decipher their incredibly complex functions I should be able to put up some fancier stuff.

I will try my best, but regrettably full time job has to come first, so no promises. :wink:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Danke Mein Herr.
> 
> I bought Photoshop and DrawPlus today, so if I can decipher their incredibly complex functions I should be able to put up some fancier stuff.
> 
> I will try my best, but regrettably full time job has to come first, so no promises. :wink:


Photoshops? Sweet man...


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know if I'm too late or what not but feel free to use any of my art in my thread(Link is in my signature.) I'd also be willing to take requests though I do have one project I'll need to finish before I can get to anything new.

I love doing 40k art though. I need to do more.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Babypowder said:


> I don't know if I'm too late or what not but feel free to use any of my art in my thread(Link is in my signature.) I'd also be willing to take requests though I do have one project I'll need to finish before I can get to anything new.
> 
> I love doing 40k art though. I need to do more.


awesome. i'll be taking submissions again soon.

CP


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

hmmm have to have a bit of a bash myself I think

oh and for reference on uploading. try tinypic.com it's much easier to use you don't even need to signup just stick your file in the browse bit and select the size you want (normally messege board) fill the the spam thing and cut and paste the code from the messege board box simples!!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I've got a few sketchbooks full, not all warhammer related, but there is a bit in there. Are you still accepting art, or is that on hold? Just have to figure out how to work my scanner


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yep, i'm still accepting art.  Please feel free to send your scanned stuff to [email protected]

CP


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

still accepting art?
I'm pretty sure I can do some warhammer fantasy stuff....


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yep, feel free to send any to the email in the post above yours. 

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far, away, I had a chance to be a part of one of the "Training Houses" when Image Comics was at it's height (re: Jim Lee, Todd MacFarlane, Marc Silvestri, ect, ect worked there). But by the time the offer had come my way, I thought I had a "real job" coming my direction and turned them down.

If I could ever force myself to sit down at my desk for more than 20 minutes at a time, I'd draw up a few random tidbits and post them here.


----------

